# Setting the proper RPM on the Hitachi M12V



## jrs4464 (May 5, 2006)

Can someone tell me the correllation between the speed setting numbers and the actual RPMs on the Hitachi M12V & M12V2 routers?

I have both a Hitachi M12V & recently purchased a M12V2. Actually I thought I was getting another M12V, but when it arrived I realized I had bought the M12V2. The 2 routers are different in appearance, but both are variable speed 3 !/4 HP, 15 amp. routers. 
Are they similar in quality and can they both use all the large bits? 
Should I send the M12V2 back and try to get the M12V?

Thanks


----------



## ATLAS 2556 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi jrs,,,i have the m12 love it,,,,,,, the speed depends on the dia of the bit,the larger the dia the slower the speed. like panel bits should be run t a slow speed, but u can tell by the sound.......and the way it cut,s tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom and jrs4464

Yes the router has a voice so to speak , it will tell you if you are working it to hard or to easy , just like all equipment , it takes time with your router to find the voice/tone but most will tell you real quick if it's working to hard.
It's not a hummm it's a tone of the bit and the router makes when you are making a pass, it's nice to have a speed control to start but not a hard fast rule,you can always set the speed down to start with and then work up, the faster the bit turns the better the cut but this is not the rule when using big bits, like Panel bits,it's the tone and what you fill comfortable/safe with.

I have always been timid (lacking in self-assurance, courage, or bravery; easily alarmed; timorous;.) when it comes to routers and the bit that turns at 20,000 RPM so I always set the speed down to where I like it to be and do a good job without cooking the bit or the wood.

Just my 2 cents 

Bj


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

*Hitachi Routers*



jrs4464 said:


> Can someone tell me the correllation between the speed setting numbers and the actual RPMs on the Hitachi M12V & M12V2 routers?
> 
> I have both a Hitachi M12V & recently purchased a M12V2. Actually I thought I was getting another M12V, but when it arrived I realized I had bought the M12V2. The 2 routers are different in appearance, but both are variable speed 3 !/4 HP, 15 amp. routers.
> Are they similar in quality and can they both use all the large bits?
> ...


OK,I am curious as to where these routers are available.......does anyone know if any Canadian Retailers sell these routers and what price range.......Sure I can google for it,but would like some input from people who have bought one,and what Can I expect to pay for either model.

Dave


----------



## kenadian (Aug 19, 2005)

I bought mine from ALL-IN-ONE WOOD TOOLS a while back (it was on sale) but they have them listed at $249.00 Canadian


Here's another Canadian dealer, listed at 279.00 though http://www.houseoftools.com/product.htm?pid=15106


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

If your router came without a speed chart, & it has electronic speed control, with a little math you can make your own chart.
Most speed charts, relative to the size of bits 1" & larger dia. usually recommend a tip speed in the range of 104 to 107 mph.

For example :

2" dia.bit = 18,000 RPM = 107 mph tip speed
3.5" " = 10,000 " = 104 " " "

Lee


----------

